
Some network structures are more defensible than others - ssvss
https://hbr.org/2019/01/why-some-platforms-thrive-and-others-dont
======
yuy910616
This is an excellent article. Every once a while HBR publishes really good
articles.

Here is the paper the article is based on. free
[https://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Publication%20Files/19-062_f4d97...](https://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Publication%20Files/19-062_f4d97285-655e-4019-a8a8-1d5adeb22f58.pdf)

~~~
alexpetralia
Second this. Fantastic essay. A more nuanced view of network effects and
complex systems can help us understand why some succeed and why others fail.

------
jaredwiener
Are there factors around the barrier to entry for a network's strength? Video
game console, cited in the article, are a good example -- I would think most
video game enthusiasts would have no problem owning more than one console. In
NYC, where there is competition for ride networks, I've seen drivers have
stickers on their cars showing affiliations with Uber, Lyft, Juno, Via, etc --
they take which ever one is offering a better deal at that moment.

Compare that to say iOS vs. Android -- it feels like getting a second phone is
a more difficult sell -- not only financially (especially with service) but
also just having to carry it around.

